# Partial River Closeure in Mesa County



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sheriff Restricts Access To Colorado River - Local News Story - KJCT Grand Junction


Where am I going to float on my giraffe now?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I hear Escalante is running for giraffes and orca's right now...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

And on the Poudre 

Tubing, small rafts banned on Poudre River in Larimer Co. - KDVR


----------

